
DARPA and NASA are building robotic spacecraft to service satellites on orbit - GlenTheMachine
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/12/22/why-darpa-and-nasa-are-building-robot-spacecraft-designed-to-act-like-service-stations-on-orbit/
======
QAPereo
Well, what you can service you can maybe tap, _definitely_ disable so...
yeah... I can see why DARPA wants a piece.

